# Instrument Cluster Swap



## Guest (Oct 10, 2002)

Hi guys! I have a question. I want to know if I can swap the instrument cluster in my 95 Nissan Sentra GXE that doesn't have the tachometer option with one that does? I was thinking maybe a cluster from a 200SX (95-99) would possibly work. 

PLEASE HELP!!!!!

THANX!!!
MRROB0973


----------



## stealthb14 (Apr 30, 2002)

Absolutley, it is possible. Try searching the forums. I know for a fact that 1997GA16DE has swapped the 200 SX cluster into his B14. Of course, you can go the aftermarket tach route, and I know that PatScottAKA99xe has instructions on his site. Hope I was of some help here.

-Sam


----------



## Shawn (Sep 18, 2002)

indeed you can, 1997Ga16de is one person i can think of that did it


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

Hey,
This is my 98 that came tachless:


















Seth


----------



## aminidab (Apr 30, 2002)

> Hi guys! I have a question. I want to know if I can swap the instrument cluster in my 95 Nissan Sentra GXE that doesn't have the tachometer option with one that does? I was thinking maybe a cluster from a 200SX (95-99) would possibly work.


Yes I've done this swap, you need a 95-99 cluster from a 1.6. You have to do some rewiring, and tap into a tach wire from behind the radio or off the ECU. 1997GA16DE is the guy to talk to, he has a wiring diagram. If he dosen't respond to this post, do a search for his posts, I think he has a link in his sig.

Edit: you should be able to get a cluster from a junkyard for ~$75.


----------



## SoMissSentra (Oct 11, 2002)

I swapped my cluster over six months ago and there is no way I could have done it without the help of 1997 GA16DE. He really was the only reason that I even attempted to do the swap. I did encounter a few problems while doing the swap and he was a helping hand through all of it. *You should really talk to him first*. He also has the best wiring diagram that I have seen.


----------



## SoMissSentra (Oct 11, 2002)

Oh yeah by the way I picked up a cluster from a local junkyard for $50. Mileage doesn't matter because I used my original speedo. Don't let those junkyard guys rip you off. Most of the time they are in good condition because people (except us) don't remove them.


_Disclaimer: Not all junkyard guys rip you off, there are some good ones out there._


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

Hey,
You only replace the speedo/odo if you are going form a cluster form a 1.6L engine to a cluster form a 2.0 L engie since the speedo/odo are calibrated together and you can't swap faces. Only the whole unit. But if you atre going form 1.6L no tach to 1.6L tach you can keep your odo.

Seth


----------



## SoMissSentra (Oct 11, 2002)

My bad, I though that's what I was talking about. I guess I should have specified when swapping a 1.6L cluster with no tach to a 1.6L cluster with a tach. That's the only one I have had experience with.


----------



## Jaggrey (Sep 16, 2002)

I'm in the process of doing this as well. Right now I'm waiting for new gauge faces and bulbs to make it complete


----------



## Teknokid (Jun 1, 2002)

sethwas said:


> *Hey,
> This is my 98 that came tachless:
> 
> 
> ...



I went to the junk yards and found a gauge cluster for $25 but I think its from a B13 possibly 94. It wasnt in the car, they had it in storage. It looks like Seths but the redline is 6800 RPM and it shows only up to 8000 RPM. Does someone know if this will fit my 96 GA16DE.


----------



## SoMissSentra (Oct 11, 2002)

That's sounds like the right one. I'll look at mine and see where the numbers are. I'm pretty sure that the redline for my 96 GXE (ga16de) is 6800. With a topspeed NUMBER of 120 (you can see the hash mark for 130). Should have the temp on the right and the fuel on the left.


----------



## SoMissSentra (Oct 11, 2002)

*Cluster Bulbs*

If you are looking for bulbs *DO NOT* use colored bulbs! The suck. The never look good. Not even in the beginning. Then they fade and look ghetto-riffic. Use OEM type bulbs or LED.


----------



## Teknokid (Jun 1, 2002)

Alright cool, Im just hoping it fits. Its only $25 but still. Well we shall see. Thanks a lot guys.


----------



## SoMissSentra (Oct 11, 2002)

I knew absolutely nothing about doing a swap until I looked in this forum. The information I got from here helped me a lot. There is no way I would have attempted to do the swap without the information I got here. As long as you get a wiring diagram and check with people that know their stuff you should have no trouble. By no means am I good with any of this stuff and my cluster went in fine over six months ago and hasn't given my any trouble since. Oh yeah it helps to have someone their to help you. Having someone there helps to pass the time and gives you another point of view on things.


----------



## SoMissSentra (Oct 11, 2002)

*Non SER cluster with tach to a SER cluster with tach*

I am considering swaping my cluster that I have now (non SER with tach) for an SER cluster. Will I have to do any rewiring or will it be plug and play?


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

Hey,
Any B14 tached cluster will work in an already tached B14. It is plug and play.

Seth


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

hey all. Can't believe I missed this thread. 

anyway, I have a bunch of info in my sig.

to follow up on some of the posts, you should look for one either at a junkyard or even better, http://www.car-part.com. At car-part.com, look under speedometer as the subject (for more results). You definately want to try and find one with similar miles on it to save yourself the hassle of the odometer swap. 

SoMissSentra: yes, on the B14 Chssis, the 1.6 tached and the 2.0 cluster have the same wire inputs so just switch the new one in, should take like 5 minutes. Just remember, since you're going from a 130MPH speedo to a 150MPH speedo, the odometer swap is not an option, you definately need to find one with similar miles. You can also do what I did and get one with slightly higher miles and don't do the swap until you have driven enough to where they match up.

also, if you have a 1.6 tachless, you can also do the 2.0 swap using the 1.6 tach wiring diagram I have. Once again, the odometer swap is not an option. (as you can see, sethwas did this type of swap)

with teknokid's situation, I believe that the b13 SE (1.6) and the B14 SE (1.6) have the exact same build as well as the B13 SE-R to the B14 SE-R. the only difference that I know of is the b13 clusters have a clock built into the tachometer face.


----------



## SoMissSentra (Oct 11, 2002)

Hey 1997 GA16DE, I don't know if you remember me but you helped me do a cluster swap a while back. I was using this forum under another name that I can't remember. I think it was SouthernSent or something like that.

actually it was mississippisent


----------



## SoMissSentra (Oct 11, 2002)

I didn't even think about not being able to swap the speedo. I guess I need to start looking for ones with low miles if I really want to do the swap. There is no way I am swapping to one with higher mileage!


----------



## dookie (May 21, 2002)

i have a b13 se-r cluster from a junkyard car. my check engine light is on. i checked the code and it's a vehicle speed sensor problem. i heard swapping clusters may fix this problem. i know the b13 cluster is the exact same shape as my b14 ga16 w/tach cluster. i can get the wiring right, but will the 150mph speedo on the se-r cluster be correct when compared to my 130mph speedo on my ga16 200sx cluster?


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

the swap you're talking about is direct plug and play. should take like 5 minutes to do the swap. Yes, the speedo will be just as accurate since it comes with it's own set of circuitry built in.


----------



## G_Funk013 (Jul 9, 2002)

I was going to start a new thread, but Ill just use this one.

Will a cluster off of a Nissan Lucino fit and work on a B14.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

G_Funk013 said:


> *I was going to start a new thread, but Ill just use this one.
> 
> Will a cluster off of a Nissan Lucino fit and work on a B14.
> 
> ...


 it prolly would fit in, however, the wiring would prolly have to completely be trial and error (I highly doubt it's plug and play). Loking at it, it looks like between the speedo and the tach, there are lights that tell you what gear you're in (prolly for an auto to indicate the selector's position). We don't have that on our US cars, so most likely, that would either never work, or it would have to be a custom refrabication to make them work at all.


----------



## Equivocal (Sep 6, 2002)

goodness that speedometer goes up to 180?? I guess that wouldnt be MPH.


----------



## Jaggrey (Sep 16, 2002)

Equivocal said:


> *goodness that speedometer goes up to 180?? I guess that wouldnt be MPH. *


If it isn't then it's only about 112 MPH.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

hehe, it's Km/H

"but officer, I was only doin 100"


----------



## superfro86 (May 15, 2002)

so if i'm doing GXE cluster to 200sx se cluster i can put my odometer in the SE cluster? how hard is this? doesn't the SE cluster already have factory white faces?


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

superfro86 said:


> *so if i'm doing GXE cluster to 200sx se cluster i can put my odometer in the SE cluster? how hard is this? doesn't the SE cluster already have factory white faces? *


 in 98, he 200sx had white faces. the problem with doing an odomeer swap yourself is that the new face and needle needs to stay in the new cluster while you only change the older speedo and odo into the new cluster. That means you need to remove the face and the needle which is a very delicate task.

If anyone wants, I can do the odometer swap for you. I will do it for free, all you have to do is send me the old and new clusters, pay to fedex it both ways, and make sure you have some mode of transportation while the cluster's in the mail.


----------



## dry (Oct 21, 2002)

I saw the cluster from the Skyline and it even looked like it could fit in the sentra size wise but it would prolly be a pain in the ass. I did the cluster swap in my 95 and I had different color wires than 96 thru 99 have in the back so it took a little longer than I expected... Maybe my car was a misfit tho since I'm the only one with this problem I know of.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

neah, I think someone else also got that. he emailed me saying some of the wires are a bit different. I don't know his bb name, but his name was Kris (if it's anyone here). 

Dryboy: do you have a 5sp or an auto?


----------



## Teknokid (Jun 1, 2002)

I was the one who told you about it. Actually i had a B13 cluster and attempted to install it in a B14 but the wiring diagrams were different. I gave up on it. 

Its Chris, with a C and an H


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

Teknokid said:


> *I was the one who told you about it. Actually i had a B13 cluster and attempted to install it in a B14 but the wiring diagrams were different. I gave up on it.
> 
> Its Chris, with a C and an H *


 no, this was a very recent email and he signed it Kris.


----------



## Teknokid (Jun 1, 2002)

Nevermind then


----------



## dookie (May 21, 2002)

*b13 will not work in b14*

i had posted in this thread back in october, asking if the b13 se-r cluster would fit in my b14. turns out after spending hours splicing every wire on the back, used the diagram. the harnesses were the same shape but NONE of the wires were in the right slots. well, after splicing everything i plug in the harnesses and everything works but the speedo. i compared the speedos of the b13 and b14 and noticed that the b13 has a mechanical vehicle speed sensor while the b14 was electronic. i guess if i had a b13 i would never have gotten that CEL for the VSS. i just ended up ripping that bitch out and putting my old one in. the CEL is still on but i got over it.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

*Re: b13 will not work in b14*



dookie said:



> *i had posted in this thread back in october, asking if the b13 se-r cluster would fit in my b14. turns out after spending hours splicing every wire on the back, used the diagram. the harnesses were the same shape but NONE of the wires were in the right slots. well, after splicing everything i plug in the harnesses and everything works but the speedo. i compared the speedos of the b13 and b14 and noticed that the b13 has a mechanical vehicle speed sensor while the b14 was electronic. i guess if i had a b13 i would never have gotten that CEL for the VSS. i just ended up ripping that bitch out and putting my old one in. the CEL is still on but i got over it. *


 Well, not completely right. the 91 and 92 had a mechanical speedo while the 93 and 94 had electronic speedos. the later ones with the electronic speedos will work in a b14, however, the wiring is a bit more complicated b/c wires may be different colors and such.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

BTW, the nice thing about the B13 clusters is the clock in the tach face.


----------



## dry (Oct 21, 2002)

5 speed...


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

maybe some colors are a bit different from the auto to the 5sp. I did G_Funk013's car last week and I noticed some of the wires were a bit different. Some of the browns were red and a few colors were off by a few shades (maybe my wires were faded or I had bad light). Either way, it was easy for me to locate the mismatched colors and figure out their definitions. Even though I did the write-up, his car is the only one apart from mine that I did the install. With the write-up, I would say it took me about an hour and a half to do the entire install (including replacement of the odometer.


----------



## G_Funk013 (Jul 9, 2002)

One of the best things I did to my car. Thanks again for your help. It is even brighter than my old cluster. Maybe because I was missing some bulbs.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

BTW, hows that CEL? I remember that bulb was missing from your old cluster and when we replaced the cluster, that light turned out to be on.you should check the code and recet the ECU.


----------



## Teknokid (Jun 1, 2002)

1997 GA16DE said:


> *BTW, the nice thing about the B13 clusters is the clock in the tach face. *


I dont know this for a fact but word around the forums is that not all B13 owners were luckily enough to get a clock in the tach face.


----------



## NiS[sX]mO (Mar 1, 2003)

I removed my speedo, tach ... with my 4 needles to work on it. But when I put my needles back ... nothing is working, only the fuel gauge is working .... so I need help as quick as possible because I'm riding with no speedo ... 
I have a 200sx 95 se auto. with the ga16de
Txk


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

oh no. Another speedometer down the drain. I try to tell anyone I can that taking out the needle is a delicate process (more delicate than other's think). When you took out the speedometer needle, did you happen to pull the entire shaft with it? if the metal shaft and spring have been removed, you can kiss that speedometer goodbye. What about ther tachometer and others? did those shafts come out too? When you put the needles back on, did you set them to zero (as the lowest point) or below zero? the lowest point is supposed to sit below zero (varries for each unit) and then you bring it back up to the needle rest. If you think it's gone, your only option is either to go to the dealer and pay ~$300 for one that will have the EXACT ODOMETER reading as B4, or go to carpart.com and under the term speedometer, search for one with ABOUT your mileage on it. They will usually list the mileage on that website. Sorry to bumm you, but if you don't know what you're doing before you start a project, you need to ask around (like on these forums).


----------



## NiS[sX]mO (Mar 1, 2003)

I know man it was pretty "hard" to remove the needles ... but I thought the entire shaft was coming with the needles .... so of course I removed the shaft .... I removed the spring too ... at this moment I know I messed up all the thing. 
So I'll buy another whole cluster kit in a scrap yard ...
I have a tach on this one, what are the others clusters that will work on my 200sx 95 1.6L .... I want one that have a tach. but is their a big diff. with the 2.0L in the same years ??
Or will the sentra's will fit too ??
Txk


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

NiS[sX]mO said:


> *I know man it was pretty "hard" to remove the needles ... but I thought the entire shaft was coming with the needles .... so of course I removed the shaft .... I removed the spring too ... at this moment I know I messed up all the thing.
> So I'll buy another whole cluster kit in a scrap yard ...
> I have a tach on this one, what are the others clusters that will work on my 200sx 95 1.6L .... I want one that have a tach. but is their a big diff. with the 2.0L in the same years ??
> Or will the sentra's will fit too ??
> Txk *


You can get one from any other 200sx. You can get the SE as a direct replacement or you can also get one out of an SE-R (2.0). The SE-R one has a speedometer that goes up to 150 (rather than 130) and the tachometer goes up to 9.000rpms (rather than 8K). You should be able to find one off car-part.com or at a Junk Yard, but make sure the miles match or at least very close.

What exactly did you need to do that required needle removal?


----------



## SergioCR (Sep 18, 2002)

*Re: b13 will not work in b14*



dookie said:


> *i had posted in this thread back in october, asking if the b13 se-r cluster would fit in my b14. turns out after spending hours splicing every wire on the back, used the diagram. the harnesses were the same shape but NONE of the wires were in the right slots. well, after splicing everything i plug in the harnesses and everything works but the speedo. i compared the speedos of the b13 and b14 and noticed that the b13 has a mechanical vehicle speed sensor while the b14 was electronic. i guess if i had a b13 i would never have gotten that CEL for the VSS. i just ended up ripping that bitch out and putting my old one in. the CEL is still on but i got over it. *


I think it WILL work... you just need the right one.... the '93 and '94 B13 are electronic... '91 and '92 are mechanical.


----------



## SergioCR (Sep 18, 2002)

Teknokid said:


> *I was the one who told you about it. Actually i had a B13 cluster and attempted to install it in a B14 but the wiring diagrams were different. I gave up on it.
> 
> Its Chris, with a C and an H *


The Swap is possible with the right cluster... it has to be electronic speedo, not mechanical... i just finished my swap... took me about 6 hours but it's working.... (finally) installed on my Sentra E 1993 2 door.


----------

